# Lost the SW favicon



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Since today the favicon is now an indistinct tiny (and hence pixelly) saxophone - so small you can't really see it is even a saxophone -plus it is so generic even if you do see it, it's the same as many other other sites.

At least the SW stood out.

This is actually important if you have a lot of brwoser bookmarks/favourites (without text). You need a readily and easily identifiable favicon.










Note the EV next to it, that is fine and obvious (and is of course another VS forum)


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

FWIW I still see the *SW* favicon. I even tried clearing site data, opening and closing the browser and logging back in again etc.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

lesacks said:


> FWIW I still see the *SW* favicon. I even tried clearing site data, opening and closing the browser and logging back in again etc.


Favicons can often hang around a long time in cache, depends on the browser.

I still see the old SW in the Firefox tab but not in the in the bookmarks toolbar bookmarks, but as you can see that is now the very low res saxophone image. It changed as off this morning.

Maybe they have now changed it back and Firefox cache hasn't released it yet.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

I also still see SW (using Chrome):


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

mrpeebee said:


> I also still see SW (using Chrome):
> View attachment 4634


That's what I see on Chrome, but it's this on Firefox


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Pete Thomas said:


> Maybe they have now changed it back and Firefox cache hasn't released it yet.


I tried on edge, which I dont use and hasn't seen SOTW before today, and FF (and bookmarked) which I vary rarely use - *SW* favicon.
I think you where unlucky!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

And now it's back SW!

Thanks whoever did that.


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Your welcome


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Too kind...


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Pete Thomas said:


> And now it's back SW!


Now I have a grey box "S" for home page. All other Sotw favorites are grey box too. letters vary to each title. No way to identify Sotw links.
ipad Safari 14.1


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Took me awhile to find this thread again. 
My Favicons appeared earlier today. They're baacck ?


----------



## 72MkVI (Jul 26, 2020)

I've never heard the word favicon before.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

72MkVI said:


> I've never heard the word favicon before.


That's why it took me awhile to find the thread again. I hadn't " followed " and couldn't remember "Favicon". I even asked the gang here at home. Online dictionary does show it is a real word.


----------



## Chris J (Oct 25, 2006)

Apologies for a new topic in a thread, but while the more tech inclined are here, I thought I would ask as, the answer may be easy and quick to those who know.

In the tab of my browser for SOTW I have (3) showing, suggesting I have three notifications, but I have no idea in the new format what or where they are. How do I clear these?

Chris


----------



## Chris J (Oct 25, 2006)

Chris J said:


> In the tab of my browser for SOTW I have (3) showing, suggesting I have three notifications, but I have no idea in the new format what or where they are. How do I clear these?
> 
> Chris


IGNORE!!!

Just found them in Account Details

Sorry

Chris


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

If in doubt, just click on things. Plus (shock horror) you can always ask the FAQs!  (which in this case are surprisingly good IMO)


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Pete Thomas said:


> If in doubt, just click on things. Plus (shock horror) you can always ask the FAQs!  (which in this case are surprisingly good IMO)


Indeed.

And for those who don't know where they can be found: scroll down to the bottom of the (each) page and click on 'Help'.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Chris J said:


> IGNORE!!!
> Just found them in Account Details
> Sorry
> Chris





Pete Thomas said:


> If in doubt, just click on things. Plus (shock horror) you can always ask the FAQs!  (which in this case are surprisingly good IMO)





mrpeebee said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And for those who don't know where they can be found: scroll down to the bottom of the (each) page and click on 'Help'.


you guys forgot to tell Chris how to find the FAQ ??
Chris, go to the thing called three dots on the upper right to the right of your avatar. That's your picture thing. Click on it. Go all the way to the bottom you will see FAQ
Fictitious Access Qualified


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

PigSquealer said:


> you guys forgot to tell Chris how to find the FAQ ??
> Chris, go to the thing called three dots on the upper right to the right of your avatar. That's your picture thing. Click on it. Go all the way to the bottom you will see FAQ
> Fictitious Access Qualified


I did mention that Mr. Pig, see below quoted post.

The 'Help' page I mentioned brings you also to FAQ, your method above is just another way to come there too.



mrpeebee said:


> And for those who don't know where they can be found: scroll down to the bottom of the (each) page and click on 'Help'.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

mrpeebee said:


> I did mention that Mr. Pig, see below quoted post.
> 
> The 'Help' page I mentioned brings you also to FAQ, your method above is just another way to come there too.


Very good Thanks ? There's more than just a couple threads trying to help people fix the problems. I just learned something new. The "Help" at the bottom = FAQ. Shouldn't that be at the top ? Whatever happened to site maps ?
With the technical difficulties window displaying at the moment. I am waiting for a lever to appear on the right side of my machine....I'm not feeling lucky today ?. Not going to click on that.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

PigSquealer said:


> Very good Thanks ? There's more than just a couple threads trying to help people fix the problems. I just learned something new. The "Help" at the bottom = FAQ. Shouldn't that be at the top ? Whatever happened to site maps ?
> With the technical difficulties window displaying at the moment. I am waiting for a lever to appear on the right side of my machine....I'm not feeling lucky today ?. Not going to click on that.
> 
> View attachment 4970


I also see a lot of things on places that are not so obvious, guess we have to get used to it (or not!).


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

At least I’ve haven’t turned the French language switch on unknowingly. That was a fun one my first month as a member.....just keep on click’n 😂. 
Thanks for your dedicated help.


----------

